# BBC Club, Birmingham



## DogRecon (Sep 14, 2008)

The destruction of BBC Pebble Mill was totally bad! and wasn't needed(does this make sense?), anyway the BBC club next door still stands and early one foggy Sunday morning I got some what I thought was some good shots. Most of the pics are a bit dark (thats early mornings for you).

Now just a hole in the ground, this was BBC Pebble Mill





This is the only pic I could find of the Clubhouse





If anyone has pics of this place, please feel free to post them on this page






Barbecue Patio





Tennis Courts





More of the Patio





BBC Pebble Mill Security Gatehouse





The main clubhouse is heavily secured and well fortified (shame).


----------



## samsmeg123 (Sep 14, 2008)

C! You should of got in touch lol.. where were u


----------



## DogRecon (Sep 14, 2008)

I was on my way home from work. And it was a spur of the moment thing.


----------

